# bullet pullers?



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i screwed up. some how i dumped imr 4198 into my varget container. wondering what experience you have with a bullet puller. and is it worth sorting out every single grain? varget and 4198 are very different and easy to tell apart. i believe i will need to pull between 20-100 rounds. thinking about getting one of those hammer like pullers. any input is appreciated.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Pull the bullets, but with the hammer type kinetic bullet puller, the salvageability of the bullets will be marginal at best.

I believe Hornady makes a collet style puller that may make the bullets a bit more salvageable.

Get rid of the powder, a 1/2 pound of powder is a lot less than a gun, or worse, eye, hand, or death.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a the Forster collet puller. It pulls very nice and the bullets come out just fine. You have to buy the die, then the collet for each caliber projectile. It runs about $14 for the die and $8 for the collets. It is a slick set-up and doesn't make a mess like the kinetic pullers can.

I second sodakbearfan, just toss the powder.

Robert


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah i dumped a lil out to try sorting it because its so easy to tell the differnce between the two but its just not worth 20 bucks. with the collet puller- can you re use the bullets? how bout for the hammer type?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Your question has been answered completely and correctly here, but just FYI as to the negatives of kinetic bullet pullers.....

Stuff a piece or two of foam all the way down into the bottom of the cavity.....there's plenty of room to spare. The type of foam used on case lube pads works well. It will never fall out, still allows powder to be dumped, and lead points on the pulled bullets more often than not look like they were never loaded.

.....for what it's worth.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

My RCBS kinetic puller came with a felt pad in the bottom of the "chamber".


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Mine is a old one.......didn't know they had added that.

So I guess I can stop the patent process !!!!!!


----------

